# Talk About A Shock - Sissy's grooming.



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I am writing this still in shock. I took Sissy to the groomers this morning.
It is a new groomer that I have used twice. The first time for a trim and bath. She did ok. 

I have recently had some hand surgery and found it difficult to comb
those beautiful locks. I measure Sissy this morning and at the base
of her back by the part she was 8 1/2 inches long. So I thought
I would ask for a good trim. I told them to cut off half. Which
would leave approx. 4-5 inches.

Thank God - I wrote it down not to cut between her eyes - I have been
growing that out.

Here are some pics of now and before.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I took three pictures with me. This is one of them I told her I wanted her head to look like.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

She looks beautiful!!! What a gorgeous girl. From the sound of your post it seems like you aren't happy though? Did they cut too much? 

Sissy is a doll!!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Well, thank goodness I know she will grow back out. But I don't think her face looks like
the picture I took. Why on earth would they cut her ears that short????

My DH picked her up and he said he just stood there in disbelief. He called me and
said "oh - you are not going to be happy"...

It's all good -- she will grow back.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Sissy is a beautiful girl. I love her picture that you took to show the groomer. 

I agree with you that the ears are cut too short. What a wonderful thing it is that hair grows back!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Did Sissy really have 8" of hair on her back? That's a lot so I can imagine your shock, Marie! I love her new coat, but I also think the groomer didn't listen when it came to her ears. She looks quite puppy-like now though and I think that's cute! She doesn't have that shaggy look you were probably hoping for, but think of all the great coats and sweaters you can put on her now and not worry about snowball mats!! Yaaaaaaay! :whoo: ((hugs))


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh Marie, I feel your pain. I just had Oliver trimmed too and it's nothing like what I'd hoped. I have to say, though, that Sissy looks darling. I like that her legs still look fluffy. Her face didn't turn out like the picture, but she looks cute anyway. I love it. It's hard to get used to it when they look like a different dog! I liked Oliver's better after a week. At least it grows back.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I think her body looks great. Maybe they misunderstood you when you said "half".....maybe they thought half-an-inch? 
But I agree they didn't do that great of a job on her face~ but the good thing is that hair grows back! And I think she looks adorable either way~


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Marj,

She was really long and very full. Her coat is very thick especially around the neck area.
The last time I was in I had them trim the sides but not the top.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I agree her ears are way too short - I would ask the groomer not to touch them at all next time. But I think her body looks great!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Marj,

That's true about the coat and sweaters - Sissy loves them.

This is pic from last year.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Katie,
I was very explicit and even wrote it down. I think they just got to cutting
and evening up and this is what happened. They do not have another Havanese
that she grooms - so she just probably didn't get what she was suppose to look like.
I took three pictures with me - I wouldn't think you could confuse that.....lololololo

I just measured her and in some areas she is 3 inches long.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Her body actually looks really nice, if a little short. Her head--you are right, it does not look like the picture!! 
It will grow, and she's still a very pretty girl!!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Marie,

I can see you didn't get what you asked for, and that would bum me out too...but Sissy does look pretty darn cute with her new cut, not to say that adorable sweater.

I am usually present and holding my Hav's for my groomer when she trims their feet, bangs and beards. One day though, my grommer lifted Sophie's tail to 
SHAVE  under it and I said "STOP!!!!!!, please don't do that! Well, she looked quite alarmed and explained it would be better to clear the hair around her rear. Well, all I could say is that I really didn't want her hair cut anywhere but where I specified.
In the end I'm glad she wasn't mad at me, but she did freak me out when she attempted to not only cut, but to shave her when I hadn't asked her to...


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Marie,

Sissy's body looks very cute! I agree that her ears should have been left longer. Thank goodness hair grows!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

She is cute no matter what the cut! But I understand the frustration of not being listened to...grrrrr!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Sissygirl said:


> Marj,
> 
> That's true about the coat and sweaters - Sissy loves them.
> 
> This is pic from last year.


Oh my...this is soooo cute!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Marie, I understand your shock if she was 8inches long...but she does look really cute!!! Like a puppy again. I always find in about a week they look shaggy again. and it is so much easier.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Sissy is such an adorable girl! She still looks cute even with her shorter do.

I agree that the groomer got a little carried away with those shears, especially on her ears. It is frustrating when you don't get what you asked for. The last time Salsa was groomed she came home with a big bullseye on her rear! We have a grooming appointment tomorrow. I'm nervous.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

She always looks cute no matter what....but I can completely understand your shock!! I just posted a couple more pictures of Marley in the other thread showing of his bad previous haircuts....a groomer that actually does what you like is hard to find!!!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Awwww Sissy looks adorable. I understand what you mean with the ears, I think what happens is they start to cut the face and then need to do the ears to match. I learned a lot when I had that groomer come to my house, they like to make sure everything blends so they blend the ears in with the length of the face. See how they cut on the side of her face on the outside of her eyes? Ask them to leave that alone and just round the beard a little and do not touch the ears. I still think she looks stinking cute Marie, plus it will be much easier on you right now with your hand.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Geeze louise! Even though she looks adorable (how could Sissy not look adorable?), I feel your pain. If they would only listen! It's just the idea that it's not what you said to do. As everyone said, it will grow and she's as cute as a button but AGRHH, it is maddening, lol.
Carole


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

She is still very cute....I can understand you are not happy because you didn't get what you asked for.......but it really could have been worse....she is still very cute


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I clearly understand what you're saying and I would be upset too, but she is just too adorable anyway. It could have been a lot worse. Who was it who got that God awful cut that we saw the photo of. Was it Cooper? It will grow back before you know it.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Actually I like the cut, although I'm one who prefers a shorter cut rather than letting it grow long.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Her ears just look like she has a short little bob with the way they are different colors. The nice thing is time to shop for a cute holiday sweater! This is the time of year with static that full coat is a PIA! Is it just the picture or does it look like one side of her muzzle hair is a lot shorter than the other? It is just so hard for groomers to get it right with each of these guys. I think that is also a problem with hav hair being so different. I just spoke with a groomer in my area last night who thought I had weird havs <BG> She said their coat was too straight. She has 2 clients with havs and theirs is more like a poodle so I imagine if I took mine there what type of haircut they would have!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Marie, been there and done that, unfortunately! Sissy is sooo cute! Love her face! Thank goodness she will grow out! Looking for a new groomer? :biggrin1:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Marie, I would be upset also if I carried pictures and explained and then they cut her ears and face that much. I have to tell you that sweater picture is PERFECT. Did you take that picture? Of course she will grow -- but that is not what you ask for. I will have to keep brushing because I don't trust any groomer in my area since I never have seen a Hav here. I'm sure she will be easier for you to groom and it will grow back...but get that groomer some glasses.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Amanda,

yes the sides of her face don't even match each other - it's really just
mind boggling. I have tried to figure it out all afternoon. It's like
maybe the person I dropped her off with isn't the one who cut her. IDK

What is so funny is that I fretted so long before having her cut because
I really liked her long. But with the hand surgery thought I would get a good trim to make it easier on me.

I have tried to load another pic but it won't let me. Keeps saying
Database error.


Vicki, what is great is that it's the same ole sweet girl I took over there.
She is just the best!!!!!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Marie Sissy still looks adorable!! Its always hard when they cut it shorter/not how you want, BUT before you know it that mane will be right back to super duper long!

She is a cutie and I love the holiday colored bow.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Doggie Nut said:


> Marie, been there and done that, unfortunately! Sissy is sooo cute! Love her face! Thank goodness she will grow out! Looking for a new groomer? :biggrin1:


Vicki,

I had a groomer that I was ok with. Her DH did the bathing. I really liked him and trusted him. He went to medical school and I didn't like the new guy.
So I left there and went to a woman I loved and Sissy loved her. She did a great job - we went three or four times. She closed up and I don't know where she went.

So I am now trying my vet's groomer....ouch.

So now I will try a groomer that my friend takes her Bichon, too. Which
could be bad because she might try to groom her like the Bichon.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Marie,
Sissygirl will always be adorable no matter what... it will be good to have a short cut for her sweaters and jackets this winter, by Spring her hair will grow out.

I have to admit, I totally understand the problems finding a good groomer.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 20, 2008)

Marie,

Beauty must be in the eye of the beholder, because I think Sissygirl looks fantastic in her new cut. I am partial to the teddy bear type cuts, and I love seeing her eyes. Her ears are cute to me! She is just a doll. Fret no longer-she's magnificant!

Havi good day!

Rose


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

Well, they might have cut to much off but it is a beautiful groom!!! And it is hair it will grow back. I have found that many groomers like to cut the ears unless you tell them NOT to. I don't ever cut the ears unless the owner tells me to but that is not the norm for some reason?! But they did do a great job, she looks even and it will grow back!!


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

It's a beautiful groom with the exception of the ears. But I would be very happy with that grooming job!! She looks fabulous.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Here's another pic


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Sissygirl said:


> Vicki,
> 
> I had a groomer that I was ok with. Her DH did the bathing. I really liked him and trusted him. He went to medical school and I didn't like the new guy.
> So I left there and went to a woman I loved and Sissy loved her. She did a great job - we went three or four times. She closed up and I don't know where she went.
> ...


Marie, the last time Valentino got groomed they cut him shorter than I requested. Since his fur is more cottony (is that a word?) he had that rounded q-tip looking bichon style. HATED IT! He really needs to go again for a TRIM but I am a wee bit hesitant.....don't want or need a repeat performance!! Seeing Sissy just reinforces my concerns! Your groomer did get a little scissor happy, but Sissy is still as cute as ever!! Hope you find the right groomer! Are you in a small town? We are on the outskirts of Dallas and it's still hard to find someone who knows how to groom a Hav!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

The way the groomer cut her ears reminds me of the Shih Tzu puppy cuts....but she still she looks adorable :angel:

....and I agree...Sissy needs a new sweater or Christmas dress :biggrin1:


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Mare - You still have a beautiful girl!! But I do understand your frustration. I groom Gracie myself. Over the summer I cut her ear hair when I groomed her - WAY to short! She looked like a poodle!!!! I hated it!! But it will grow. The rest of Sissy's face is definitely shorter than the picture you showed, but the shape is good. It may take a few months, but it will grow out. I think she is very cute in that puppy cut!!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Marie she looks adorably cute and cuddly. She didn't cute her tail did she? I prefer the long flowing tail myself.*


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

awe! Thanks guys! 

She is still the same little girl I love.

I am just flabbergasted tho a day later because I keep
going over my conversation with the groomer in my
mind and we talked about how I wanted to keep a full
face and I wanted to keep putting her hair up in a top knot.

She seems to really be enjoying the cut or just taking a lazy
day taking it all in. It's windy here today and she was out early
and now soaking up the sun through the window.

Vicki,

Yes we are in a small town but we are thriving with businesses.
We have about 35,000 population. I am 15 minutes to Tulsa, OK

I have a few groomers left to go through...lololo


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Marie - While I think Sissy looks adorable, I understand your frustration. I am not excusing your groomer, but if you have ever worked on any project where you had to give someone direction - like an electrician in a remodel - it is always stunning how things are either misunderstood or ignored. I can't tell you how often - thru remodels and groomers - I have thought "What word didn't you understand?" or "How would it ever occur you to do it that way?" Even taking pictures or writing down directions doesn't guarantee anything. Clearly, your groomer felt Sissy's trimmed ears was a great look! Voila!

So maybe next time you need to be precise about 3 things - ears long, face long, no shaving anywhere. And please do take these pictures to the groomer - old or new - so s/he can see what you didn't like about Sissy's ears. 

But all that said, what a fun, clean, sweet little furball Sissy is!


----------

